# Avian Influenza WA and OR



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2014)

Avian Influenza has been found in wild birds in Washington State and a backyard flock in Oregon.

For more info-
http://cdfa.ca.gov/ahfss/Animal_Health/Avian_Influenza.html


----------



## jk47 (Dec 24, 2014)

Scary way to end the year I thought it would stay in Europe but then it got to Canada now here. Just another reason to practice good biosecurity on your farm be it a 1, 000 bird operation to only 6hens. Have seen to many people with small flocks throw it away saying oh thats just for commercial flocks I dont need to wear boots that are only for the chickens or use a boot dip or thoroughly cleaning the coop and area when getting new birds or have a vaccine program. And the problem came from China because of their so loose rule with agriculture


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes, these incidents were from wild migrating birds. Scary though.
We are tested every 90 days for AI. If we ever tested positive they would kill every bird here, and although it would be hard I would want them to. Simply dangerous.
Right now millions of birds over the border in Mexico have already been destroyed... they are 10-11 hours from our borders.
Our "people" are fantastic at keeping an eye on this!


----------



## jk47 (Dec 24, 2014)

Im with you as much as I want to have my layer flock around if my flock got hit I would have no problem 
Having them destroyed yes I will take a good hit in the wallet with the egg flow stopping for a while but its not about us its about keeping this under control so no one elese gets hit


----------



## curious alpaca4 (Jul 20, 2015)

It is in MN too. Can't show live poultry for 4-H, so they broke it into categories. 



jk47 said:


> Im with you as much as I want to have my layer flock around if my flock got hit I would have no problem
> Having them destroyed yes I will take a good hit in the wallet with the egg flow stopping for a while but its not about us its about keeping this under control so no one elese gets hit



X2


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 10, 2015)

I am a person just getting into showing and while Colorado has it we were able to show, just the tests were really needed.


----------



## curious alpaca4 (Aug 27, 2015)

Its not as bad as originally thought, but to be fair to all the counties, there were no poultry shown in MN.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 27, 2015)

curious alpaca4 said:


> Its not as bad as originally thought, but to be fair to all the counties, there were no poultry shown in MN.


GOOD TO SEE YOU, GLAD THAT YOU ARE BACK!!! How did fair go? Did you find something to do with all your extra time away from the poultry barn?


----------

